# R33 GTR Project - What colour should I go with?



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

With my long term project in the final throws of completion the last thing to do is sort out the paintwork / colour scheme :thumbsup:

The car is currently BMW Pepper white which is a dull white almost cream colour and I want to change it. The bonnet and boot are currently carbon, the interior is black leather and grey Alcantara so needs to go with the scheme on the outside 

The car will be heading to PWPro for some of Pauls finest wrapping but what colour is the question?

The finished product needs to look smart, retain some class and not look tacky and must not be too loud. It should also appeal to the majority so it is still "saleable" and appealing should I decide to sell later in the year.

Any thoughts or photoshoppers feel free to have a go with the picture :thumbsup:

For starters my original thoughts were matt black..... or maybe HKS purple (a bit extreme lol) or maybe burnt orange....

Here is a picture to work with...


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Just let me make it a surprise


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

pwpro said:


> Just let me make it a surprise


Ha Ha that would be interesting Paul but scary


----------



## CrysAk (Mar 14, 2010)

that is one of the nicest 33's i've ever seen! don't change it


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Dark colour would look great IMO , purple/blue ?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

The metallic red Paul's just wrapped the 35 Conrad?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Don't got Matt black. Been done to death. Do they do a gloss gunmetal vinyl?...


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

FLYNN said:


> Don't got Matt black. Been done to death. Do they do a gloss gunmetal vinyl?...


Dolphin grey or darker?


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

matt j said:


> The metallic red Paul's just wrapped the 35 Conrad?


To be honest Matt Im not a great fan of red


----------



## CrysAk (Mar 14, 2010)

high gloss black would look pretty sick


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Very Dark Grey, maybe a little too dark..


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

I quite like the Dolphin Grey colour with carbon bonnet..


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Paul just did a 135i in a frost grey, was up recently and looked looked very nice. Was a 3M vinyl. Think pics are on the MLR


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

BMW 135i full wrap - Mitsubishi Lancer Register Forum


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Conrad said:


> I quite like the *Dolphin Grey* colour with carbon bonnet.


That's KR4 sonic silver Conrad, same colour as mine


----------



## AleX-34 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm in love with the color matt j so I would vote a YES if anyone would listen to me though... just my 2 cents 
Alex


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

FLYNN said:


> BMW 135i full wrap - Mitsubishi Lancer Register Forum


Oh yes, I like that colour, similar to the factory BMW colour :thumbsup:

I think that would look great with the carbon bonnet and boot


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Yellow is good!!













.


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Absolutley awesome picture Jeff 

That is a serious launch!


----------



## alternatengine (May 17, 2006)

Opal black?


----------

